# Pheasant for Thanksgiving



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/pheasant-hunting-for-thanksgiving.html

Great time this morning. All the training we have done is really coming together. There were dozens of other dogs in the fields. Pointing breeds and flushing breeds of many levels of training. You see the good, the bad and the ugly in trained hunting dogs. A GSP from another group of hunters came in on a pheasant Bailey was holding at point and busted it into the air and chased it down. Bailey held firm. I was proud of my boy.

Bailey was "on" today. What a joy hunting with a very well-trained hunting dog. Ok, I brag. Three years in the making. Worth the effort.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It has got to make you proud to see the fruits of your labour pay off.
Cheers to good eatin! ;D


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations Rod! Every right to be proud and even brag a little.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, congratulations to Rod (and Bailey)! My father was a hunter, and I have girlhood memories of pheasant on the table (among many other things)! It was a long time ago, but as I recall, I liked it.


----------

